# Cats v Dogs



## Michaela (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, so I know all of us on here are bunny people!:bunnydance: But I was wondering I you like cats or dogs better. 

Personally I prefers cats, there is just something about dogs I don'tlike:disgust:...maybe something to do with the whole wanting to killrabbits thing:dunno:...but I just love cats.:biggrin: I have two myself(not pedigree or anything but still very special) a ginger male,Moppet, and a black/ginger female, Mitten.

So, what do you prefer and if you have either or both you cantell usif you want.

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## binkies (Nov 6, 2006)

I am sooooo a cat person! I guess because they are so independant and low maintanance.


----------



## Greta (Nov 6, 2006)

I love cats because they're so independant and carefree, but at the same time, very loyal and affectionate. 


Greta  and the boys :brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## missyscove (Nov 6, 2006)

We had a kitty for 18 years, my parents got himbefore I was born, but we also have 2 golden retrievers right now, andMissy is totally my baby. It's a toss up. We weremaybe going to get another kitty, but then we got the buns.


----------



## daisy052104 (Nov 7, 2006)

I grew up always having both cats and dogs. Ihave a special place in my heart for both. My hubby's dad hates cats sohe's grown up with that mentality. I know eventually we'll have a dog,one that's good with our buns,and hopefully I'll get him tolet me have a cat some day.


----------



## Eve (Nov 7, 2006)

I love dogs. I have never been much of a cat person.


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 7, 2006)

I could live happily ever after never having a cat... but I'd die if I couldn't have a dog.

Unfortunately I share my home with FIVE cats because my hubby and kids enjoy kitties, but I have two dogs too so I'm happy


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 7, 2006)

When I was little I use to be the neighbourhoodscats best friend, and they always came up to me for a stroke.But about 5 years ago there has not been many cats around myroad. So I have kind of 'grown out of them' I dontknow how to say it, that actually sounds really mean!:shock:But I love cats. My dad is allergic to themso I suppose I have always known I could never have one, so I moved onto dogs.

I couldnt possibly live without dogs. I love them even morethan cats. I want every breed in the book! But mydream dog is a Bull Terrier.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Nov 7, 2006)

Most definitely dogs....my barn cats areconstantly getting in my way because they love me too much...and itreally bothers me because i'll trip carrying something heavy like afeed bag that i can't drop. 

-Ellie


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 8, 2006)

Cats!

Dogs are great but I'm really a cat person. My cat, Ollie,isthe most friendly cat I've ever met! He always follows me around, andif he can't sit on my knee because of the way I'm sitting he will lieacross my feet or something to be as close to be as close to me aspossible. He absolutely loves being cuddled and willlie onhis back looking for attention if he doesn't get enough. :rollseyesHesits up at the tablewith us and sleeps on the bed withus.He is so much more human than he is cat!Dogsare really fun, but cats will always have my heart!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a dog person because I'm allergic to cats. 

My dog is GREAT with the rabbits. He just follows themaround, cleaning up behind them! He thinks they are treatdispensers!

I think rabbits are very similar to cats, at least mine are.They groom constantly, use litter boxes, sleep a lot and like to dotheir own thing (expecially my diva, Snuggy).She'sdefinitely not a "people person".


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 10, 2006)

If given the choice, I would opt for a dog overa cat, but truthfully, all animals appeal to me. I have owned both dogsand cats, and will say that I find cats harder to care for -at least the ones I've owned. Most animals I adopt tend to be fromshelters or were abandoned during their lives, and they often come with'issues' attached. But I wouldn't give up any of them for anything. Oneof the closest animals I had in my life was a cat (Snooch)...and thedog I have right now, as well as one of my two cats, are both extremelyclose to me as soulmates. 

So I guess I'm saying that while I tend to prefer dogs, cats melt my heart just as easily.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 10, 2006)

I love cats! I grew up with them and Ihave two now. They're like snotty little house-rulingpeople. I definately prefer independant animals.

I used to be afraid of dogs, but some of my friends are helping withthat because they have big friendly dogs. I seriously hatehaving my face licked, though. My husband wants a pugeventually, so I guess I better learn.


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Nov 10, 2006)

I love cats and dogs, equally. My entire life,I've had at least one or the other, but usually at leastoneof each. Right now I have 2 Siberian Huskies. They are actually prettyclose in temperment to cats, especially in the aspect that they arealoof and independent. They love attention, but on their own terms.When people ask about them I tell them they're like a cat and dog allrolled into one. LOL



Heather


----------



## Spring (Nov 11, 2006)

I would probably have to say dogs. Unless I hadan indoor cat, I couldn't deal with constant dead 'presents' beingbrought to me.


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 11, 2006)

I am definatleya cat person. I lovedogs, but i've never owned one myself whereas i've owned cats all mylife . I love them because they're so stuck up and "better than you".


----------



## naturestee (Nov 11, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Iwould probably have to say dogs. Unless I had an indoor cat, I couldn'tdeal with constant dead 'presents' being brought to me.


Since cats are better off being indoor-only anyway, that's not much of a problem.

I don't think my cats would know what to do with live prey. Lily would probably try to cuddle with it.


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 15, 2006)

1 WORD - DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma.L (Dec 16, 2006)

I like cats a lot, but all my cousins have dogsand so did my grandmother when i was young. I liked cats but was putoff them for a while wen my friends gerbil was eaten by one, and itonly had three legs :X:X:X:X

but never the less i like cats now but like dogs sooo much more, myfavourite would be a king charles spaniel OR a german shepherd. my mumis allergic to fur so i can have neither dog OR cat. BUt i mean how cutis this pic?? its two king charles spaniels!!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm stuck between the two. Though Iprefer to have cats in my house as companions (mostly because I don'thave room for a doggy), I would not turn down the idea of adopting apuppy in the future. Heck, I have plans to offer my futurebig ol' backyard to my sister's dog, Minnie! 

I love how independant, self-providing, sleek, and glamorous catsare...yet I love how goofy, bounding, funny, and just plain sillypuppies are. They each are quite beautiful in my eyes, andeach are amazing companions. I know most people (mostlypeople that have never had a cat) think kitties are aloof...but I'vehad the priviledge of having more cats that are lap cats and snugglebugs, than aren't. And the only reasons the ones that didn'tqualify weren't so prone to wanting human company was because they'dhad past trauma of some sort.  And in having over20 cats, I think I mostly certainly qualify for having a valid opinionon the subject. 

I think a lot can be said to be wonderful about both species...and willnever choose one animal over another, no matter which two animals theyare! Heck, I hate hearing people hurting things likeopossums...I can find beauty and wonderfulness in ANY animal!They are all incredible to me...I just can't choose! 

Edit: I have two wonderful kitties right now. Sunny is ourQueen of the Household, while Hobbes is our Comic Relief (cat who hasMANY dog-like traits...hehe). They're both two years of age,from the same litter, and VERY strongly bonded. It's a bondbetween kitties that's stronger than any I've seen thus far...and Ireally treasure it. There's so much love between them, andbetween them and us...it's really beautiful, and I feel sopriviledged! 

Here's a picture (Sunny on the left, Hobbes on the right):


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 16, 2006)

I grew up with both, had my share with meannasty cats all my life. The worst cat I have ever met was the simessecat (sp) my grandmother had one named AJ, he would always scratch me ifI touched my grams, or sit in her seat or even to look at him alsonever could pet him. One day me and my cousin went over her house tofeed him before we all left for camp since grams was up there on herway back to pick us up. We walked in lo and behold AJ waslying on his back crying his head off. My cousin said help me pick himup. I know I may sound rude but I told her no cause I have always hatedthat cat and I wanted him dead.

So finally my grams comes in bawling like a baby adn throwing tempertantrums. So on our way to camp we stopped at the vet office. My dadtells me and my cousins to wait in the car. My dad wanted him gone toocause of what he did to me and my dad all the time. Grams comes outcrying so loud where the whole world can hear me. My cousin tells mefake cry and stop laughing. All I could do was laugh. My grams slappedme in the face until my dad stepped in and said Angel would never laughif AJ was not so mean to her. I almost ended up in the hospital fewtimes because of him.

I had cat that would always scratch the back of your legs if you ran.So I took him and just locked him out of the house. Made him run awayfrom home.

Always been a dog lover and will always be. I have had dogs all my lifeadn they are playful and fun. Cats are stuckups adn always have to beclean. They are hard to maintain.


----------



## Butterfinger (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, so many cat-people! :shock:
I....am actually a dog person. I love dogs~ 
I guess....mostly because you can train dogs to leave a bunny alone (Orif you raise them with bunnies, they'll leave them alone bythemselves).....but you can't really train cats, and if they decide abunny is lunch (Especially if it's a dwarf or other small one) thenthere's not much you can do about it :?


----------



## cheryl (Dec 17, 2006)

Ohh talking about cats!

When i was a young kid we had this cat,he was a stray that my auntiefound,but she was living with us at the time,we named him Whiskers(howoriginal).

Anyway,our family home was very big and our hallway went from thekitchen right around in like a half circle until you got to theloungeroom,and you couldn't see past the corner,well Whiskers would sitthereand wait for me to walk past and then he would jump outand scratch my legs,he did this everyday,i don't know why he didthis,but he only did it to me for some reason..he left my brother andsister alone.In the end i got used to him doing that,but occassionallyhe would scare the heck out of me

He did that up until i was 13 years old,and then my mum and daddivorced and sold the family homeand Whiskers went to mysisters house.

Nothing was ever the same after that.

I look back on those wonderful memoriesand i just have to have a giggle about that annoying cat..Whiskers!

I would really love to own a little Maltese dog...a little girl so ican put ribbons around her ears:sunshine:my boys think i'm a dork when i mention that to them



cheryl


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 17, 2006)

When I was in my mid-teens we got a cat fromsome friends of my dad's who lived in the country. (I won't go into thestory of how horrible this family was with pets, and how they chose todispose of them.) Mickey was a beautiful lynx-point siamese, absolutelyone of the friendliest cats I'd ever met. He followed people around, hewould cry constantly for attention (which caused me to start callinghim 'Mickey Mouth), and he had the most endearing personality. For somereason Mickey had a nylon fetish. He used to love to run and play, butif any female walked into the house wearing panty hose, he'd plan hisattack...he would sit quietly just around the corner, and as soon asthe woman walked into the room...POW! A full-out assault on thosenylon-covered ankles. If you walked around with just bare ankles henever bothered...it was only if you wore panty hose that Mickeypounced. And he never hurt the person...never would put out a claw ortooth. I think his strategy was the element of surprise, to simply totry and give the person a heart attack.

I do recall one day Mickey had been out in the backyard playing, andwhen he tired of that he came to the back door to be let inside. Iopened the door and in he sauntered, with something in his mouth. Forsome reason I thought he had a bone of some sort, and feared he wouldchoke if he ate it. So I grabbed him and began saying, 'Spit it outMickey...drop it!' Of course to a cat, this translates into 'I'm tryingto take your treasure from you...don't let go or you'll lose it' and hehung onto the bone tenaciously. However, I finally won out and Mickeydropped it. But to my horror, it wasn't a bone at all....an entiremouthful of semi-chewed-up June bugs spilled out of his mouth and ontothe kitchen floor. There must have been at least ten of those littlesuckers in the pile! LOL...I screamed and ran out of the room, withMickey looking at me as if I'd suddenly grown another head orsomething. Then he went back to his business, collected up his treasureand wandered off.

The worst thing that ever happened to Mickey occured when I was around17 or 18. My best friend had come for a visit, and she smoked...butwhile she was visiting she discovered that her lighter had stoppedworking. So she turned on an element on the stove, waited for it to gethot, and then lit her cigarette with it and turned it off again. Wewere sitting in the kitchen, deeply engrossed in conversation (probablyabout boys) and weren't paying attention to Mickey, who'd also beendeeply engrossed in our conversation. As we were talking I stopped andsaid, 'Do you smell that? I think something's burning'. I turned andlooked, and to my horror there sat Mickey on the stove...small tendrilsof grey smoke wisped up from his foot, which was planted firmly on thestill-hot element. He looked back at me as if to say, 'What are youlooking at? Do I have tuna on my face or something? What?' Then Iscreamed, 'Omigod, the cat's on fire!!!' and grabbed Mickey, rushinghim over to the sink. I turned on the water and tried to put his footunder it, but by this time he was screaming even louder than me. Atfirst I thought it was the pain of his burning foot, but later realizedMickey was screaming because he feared water, especially if it camefrom a running tap. I finally managed to douse his foot however, andwhen I inspected it discovered that it was a very superficialburn...not really enough to cause him any discomfort. He did wind upsporting a large circular multi-ringed mark on his hind foot for awhile after that, however...

Mickey was definitely unique...one of a kind, and I still smile whenever I think of him...


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 25, 2006)

I optwe get Rid of our 3 dogs 7 cats and get more Bunnays! :yes::roflmao:



My wife would kill me though because our Moma Bishon sleeps onthe bed with us and all the cats greet the girls every morning at theback door for cuddles and their food and I really do love them all. Butdon't tell My Girls I like their Cats, I DOhave a reputationto mantain Ya know! :laugh::wink



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 26, 2006)

All of my friends with cats have reported theircats bringing them wild baby rabbits and/or eating them. I wouldn't saydogs are the only of the two who do such a thing.

I have a wolfdog that loves bunnies. He likes to lick them. And getsthem all gooe y. ITs gross, but I prefer it to munching. He'ssuch a big sissy. My french lop got out one day and wasrunning around the yard and my dog went over to say hi and Chad (bunny)I gues...moved? And Seth pretty much was scared out of his mind for allof 3 seconds. 

Dogs are more my thing. Cats are too aloof for me. Mine hides under the bed and sleeps all day and pees on my bed.


----------



## m.e. (Dec 27, 2006)

'Nother cat person here 

I think cats and cat behavior have been _widely _misunderstood,and the myth of the "aloof, antisocial, lazy cat" is just that - amyth. There are laidback aloof cats like there are laidback aloofbunnies and dogs 

I live with five and they are entertaining, love to interact with us, and have been a wonderful addition to our family.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes, my friend has a kitten (and just gotanother one) who is probably the most active feline ever. I've neverseen her sleep, lay down, or hold still while i'm visiting. She'llattackand play with ANYTHING. I need to make sure my shoes are tiedwhile i'm walking through the apartment. And by attack ANYTHING I meanANYTHING.

Her boyfriend was using the restroom and what befalls my friend's earsbut a blood boiling scream. Chris had left the bathroom door open.Kitty wanted to play. :embarrassed:


----------



## m.e. (Dec 27, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 27, 2006)

*m.e. wrote: *


> :roflmao:


I did that once. We were at my sister in laws house. Well I forgot thatthe cat loves to play in the bathroom. Um I forgot to close the toiletseat. All of the studden you hearMeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww.

lol Poor cat was so mad and soaking wet. lol I laughed that was all I could do. lol


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 29, 2006)

Dogs all the wayarty0002:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2006)

I love both, but my husband doesn't like cats sowe will probably never have cats. We have 4 dogs and 4parrots and 1 bunny right now. 

I don't think i would be able to sneak in a kitty without my hubby noticeing unless i am able to teach it how to bark!


----------



## karona (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont like cats at all. I am a dog person. I love big dogs. I show wolfhounds and greyhounds amoung other things.


----------

